# Seeking catechism advice (married w/o children)



## Username3000 (Apr 19, 2015)

Hello, 

Catechisms and catechizing are relatively new to me, and even though I don't yet have children, I am interested in familiarizing myself with them. How can I use a catechism to teach/encourge etc. myself and my wife? How does one use a catechism exactly? Do any of you use one for personal, private use? With your wife? Any suggestions or tips would be much appreciated.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 19, 2015)

You could try "one question at a time." If you and the wife do daily Bible-reading together, also read a catechism Q&A. Just plow through, and you will complete a typical compendium in a few months. Investigate the prooftexts (if present), for that might help show forth the truly biblical nature of the answers.

The 129 questions of the Heidelberg Catechism are further divided into 52 weeks (church usage). Instead of one per day (assuming you chose to follow this text), you would read and meditate on several (usually 2-4) Qs&As for a whole week every day. These tend to hang together thematically. The Heidelberg is a Reformed catechism, so you might prefer to find a Baptist-reinforcing catechism.

The elementary nature of a catechism should not be a "turn off." For many people, a year-long journey through their catechism even after many years (or decades) is a life-long reminder of ever being God's little child.


----------



## Username3000 (Apr 19, 2015)

Thank you very much for the response. I have decided that we will be using the Baptist Catechism that accompanies my copy of the LBC 1689 during our family worship, starting with a single question per evening. I have been married 7 months and I am still refining what our family worship looks like; I pray that the addition of a catechism will be a blessing.


----------



## raydixon9 (Apr 19, 2015)

I commend you in your endeavor at this new attempt to strengthen you and your wife's foundation of Scripture. Just as an FYI, our children(age appropriate) get rote memorization catechism at church. At home we go through catechism questions one by one more as a teaching tool than a memorization tool. At our house, lunchtime works for us but it will be different for everyone. Although Bruce is correct that you may find more edification in a baptist catechism, you should certainly look into Starr Meade's devotions on the Heidelberg and Westminster Shorter catechisms. Written more for grade school to junior high children, I think these are excellent resources for families. Just as we Presbyterians appreciate so many baptist theologians such as Spurgeon, so too, can the Baptists be edified by these reformed catechisms.

The Meade devotions typically take a sections of questions(A Lord's Day in the Heidelberg case) and break it down into a weeks worth of thought.

Also, also, be willing to change your schedule, but don't compromise your time devoted to studying the Word. You may or may not have kids eventually, but you and your wife always need to have a time carved out to "publicly" study, whether thats a catechism, a book, just Scripture, or something but you need to get it done. Your schedule will change as time goes by, of this there is no doubt; just make sure make time for the most important things.


----------



## Jack K (Apr 19, 2015)

All good. Just do be sure you've listened well to what your wife thinks, too. That's part of wise and caring leadership.


----------



## timfost (Apr 19, 2015)

And never forget to pray before reading. Only God can open our eyes to understanding and applying His word.

I would highly recommend the Heidelberg. The amount of good theology that is packed into such a personal, succinct confession is difficult to beat. Most of the others, although excellent, can be somewhat academic, but the Heidelberg is truly devotional. If you want to dive deeper, you could use it in conjunction with Ursinus's commentary which is very helpful.


----------



## Username3000 (Apr 20, 2015)

More helpful comments, thank you brethren. I have been looking into the Heidelberg some, and I do like the way it is written, as well as the way it is organized. For the section on baptism I would merely substitute the Baptist Confession. 

After a quick search online I haven't found much for printed Heidelberg Catechisms. Can any of you recommend any print versions that you know of? I've tried Heritage Books - where I thought would be a larger selection than I found - as well as Christianbook.com.


----------



## timfost (Apr 20, 2015)

The link below is for the Three Forms, which starts with the Heidelberg. 

The Three Forms of Unity: Subordinate Doctrinal Standards: The Reformed Church in the United States: 9781461099635: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Jack K (Apr 20, 2015)

E.R. CROSS said:


> After a quick search online I haven't found much for printed Heidelberg Catechisms. Can any of you recommend any print versions that you know of?



My family uses these Heidelberg Catechism booklets because they come with the Scripture proof texts included. They should be just what you need. There are a handful of typos in the Scripture proofs, but these shouldn't get in your way. Overall, it's helpful to have the texts printed out. (We actually consider the typos to be an amusing bonus. Just last night we enjoyed reading that Psalm 19 says the law is "sweeter than honesty from the comb." Clearly, we are not overly sober when it comes to family devotions time.)

By the way, Baptists have at times adapted the Heidelberg for their own use, making a few changes. The Orthodox Catechism is the prime example of this, though that translation is somewhat antiquated now. The children's ministry director at my church has a more recent Baptist version of the Heidelberg, printed as a booklet about 50 years ago, but neither she nor I have been able to find any other copies.


----------



## Username3000 (Apr 20, 2015)

Nice, I am glad there are more out there to choose from. Thanks again. I am leaning toward the Orthodox Catechism.


----------



## BGF (Apr 20, 2015)

Whatever catechism you decide to use, do so in such a way to confirm the truth as established in the Word of God. In my denomination, officers are required to affirm the Westminster Standards as containing the system of doctrine taught in Scripture. I take that vow seriously and regularly review the Westminster Confession of Faith, the Larger, and the Shorter Catechisms to make sure that I am not out of accord with any of the teachings of the faith as stated in these documents. If I were to conclude that I believe anything in the WS is in error when compared to the Bible, obviously the Bible trumps all, and I am duty bound to report the change in my conviction. I have found this practice to be very edifying and enlightening. I know that some say the Heidelberg is more devotional and I would agree, but I find that the WS have been every bit as useful in devotional practice as the truths contained in them drive me to greater praise of our God. I applaud you in your effort to find and use a faithful catechism for teaching and encouragement.


----------



## Josh Williamson (Apr 20, 2015)

If you are going to use the Baptist Catechism, I would recommend reading the Scriptural exposition by Benjamin Beddome also. - SGCB | A SCRIPTURAL EXPOSITION OF THE BAPTIST CATECHISM

Also, as has been recommended, I would encourage you to get the Orthodox Catechism from RBAP. It is pretty much a Baptist version of the Heidelberg. - An Orthodox Catechism by Hercules Collins


----------



## Username3000 (Apr 20, 2015)

Much appreciated brethren. I am quite excited to use the Orthodox Catechism. I am sure that I will have many more questions once I receive it in the mail and start going through it with my wife.


----------



## yeutter (Apr 21, 2015)

My wife is working through the Heidelberg in both Burmese and English. She anticipates working with an indigenous pastor on translating the Heidelberg into Nepalese next month. Hardly a day goes by when she does not mention to me some new way she has seen the Scripture fit together.


----------



## Username3000 (Apr 29, 2015)

That is wonderful. I pray the same effect is noticed here as well.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Apr 30, 2015)

The Orthodox Catechism has been updated. An Orthodox Catechism by Hercules Collins


----------



## Verkehrsteilnehmer (May 1, 2015)

timfost said:


> And never forget to pray before reading. Only God can open our eyes to understanding and applying His word.
> 
> I would highly recommend the Heidelberg. The amount of good theology that is packed into such a personal, succinct confession is difficult to beat. Most of the others, although excellent, can be somewhat academic, but the Heidelberg is truly devotional. If you want to dive deeper, you could use it in conjunction with Ursinus's commentary which is very helpful.



I would recommend the RCUS's translation of the Heidelberg. Avoid the CRC update, which was not really even a translation. The RCUS follows the updated 19th century German almost word-for-word and is much easier to memorize. 
Dave Maurmann
PHX
OPC


----------



## Username3000 (May 1, 2015)

What are your opinions on Spurgeons Puritan Catechism?


----------



## Username3000 (May 4, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Kaj (May 4, 2015)

@E.R I personally like it very much. I've used it. It's very much like the Westminster Shorter Catechism but with slight editions here and there (e.g. he skips question 15 of the WSC which I suppose he found redundant, having been implied in questions 12 and 13, idk.) from a particular Baptist perspective.


----------



## Username3000 (May 5, 2015)

Yeah thats basically what I've read about it. We are blessed with an abundance of confessions and catechisms.


----------

